
Show HN: Git delete merged branches based on various filters - tusharmakkar08
https://pypi.python.org/pypi/git-del-br
======
wingerlang
I made a bash script that does this, I use it all the time.

[https://github.com/jontelang/Various-
scripts/tree/master/Git...](https://github.com/jontelang/Various-
scripts/tree/master/GitBranchCleaner)

~~~
tusharmakkar08
That looks good too :) Thanks for sharing.

